# Nikon Coolpix S3100



## TechNoah

My brother was on a hiking trip and found a Nikon Coolpix S3100. We tried to track down the owner but we couldn't. Anyway it worked good. Then we lost it in our house. We found it later and, when we turned it on, the lens would extend with a slight "hiccup" at the beginning, display a blurry picture, then 3 seconds later would retract, getting stuck to where we had to push it in. If we push it in softly and steadily while it is retracting it doesn't get stuck. It then displayed "lens error" on the screen. If I press the power button when it is displaying this message the LCD turns off. No buttons work during the three seconds before it retracts. Why would this happen? Also Picasa and Windows Explorer crash when trying to view/import the photos. It is not using a memory card. If I press the power button before the 3 seconds it displays "lens error" and does not retract the lens. If I press it again the LCD turns off, still not retracting. If I press it once more it turns on for half a second, starting to try to extend the already extended lens, turns off, then lens retracts, still getting stuck. It won't turn on after that unless I plug and unplug the A/V (USB) cable when the other end is plugged into the computer.


----------



## Basementgeek

Maybe the reason you found it was because the owner threw it away.

This little cameras are generally not worth fixing as there is no user usable parts except for the battery and memory card. The repair cost could exceed
the replacement cost.

How did get this way? Probably like most cameras that don't work anymore, It got dropped. Pushing the lens in can make even worse. You have a motor, small gears and electronics that no longer work together like they are supposed too.

Suggest you save the card and the USB cord and pitch it. I have thrown a
couple away myself.

BG


----------



## sinclair_tm

Where were you hiking when you found it? It could have something to due with the temp of the product, or the humidity. But in the end like BG said, it's not worth paying to fix. Now if you don't mind that it may never work again, I'm all for taking a screwdriver to it and opening it up and poking around in it. Worse case it still doesn't work, best case it does work again, either way you learn something.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I seem to remember a youtube video about trying to clear the possible dust accumulation on these type of cameras .. I think it was under "lens error" ... might not have been Nikon but worthwhile scouring youtube for possible repair info (*AT YOUR OWN RISK I MIGHT ADD*) .. also google the same .. since it's already broke you won't have much to lose .. otherwise take it to a camera repair centre and see what they quote you!


----------

